# Islamabad, the 2nd most beautiful capital



## krash

This sight rated Pakistan's as the second most beautiful capital in the world.


> 2. Islamabad:
> 
> Islamabad, one of the most _beautiful capitals of the world_, famous for its beauty, decor, fascination, attractiveness and the one regarded fully. Islamabad being the glorious one could be competed over the entire cities of the world. It is highly developed and the developments can been seen in every angle of the city, moreover it is the ninth largest city in the world.. The most beautiful capital of the world is the one on which entire Pakistan feel proud and very well pleased. People thought to visit Islamabad for Islamabad being too striking, fine-looking and stunning.
> It is also famous for being clean, cool, calm, peaceful, sparkling, hygienic, and fresh and dirt free. It is the most broad-based and urbanized city of the Pakistan. It is very up-to-dated one, modern and very well maintained lie at the northern part of the country capturing the beauty of northern areas of Pakistan. Islamabad is efficient, well-ordered, well planned and well-maintained city being divided into different zones and sectors each with a distinction of its own beauty. Islamabad is quite very source of amusement and a great place to spend holidays and to visit too due to its adorable beauty not only of buildings but of the green lands and parks and many more. For keeping in view all these dignified facts and figures Islamabad is enlisted in the* top ten beautiful capital cities*.



Top 10 Most Beautiful Capitals In The World | Beautiful Capital City | Top Ten Lists

This site voted Islamabad as the best capital in the world. Some comments:



> 1) It is an amazing;highly developed and absolutely safe capital city, but also regarded as one of the best capitals in Asia and can be competed with any glorious capital city in the world - even from a highly developed country. There is no doubt that international developments are rapidly appearing in nearly every corner of the city. Its unique and awe-inspiring surrounding makes it more than a capital! If compared with Delhi (capital of India) it will surely win. Each and every Pakistani should pleased with such a world-class capital, despite the financial crisis political and religious conflicts, vulnerability to terrorism across the country and several other issues. Thus making a Pakistani proud of what he/she has.
> 
> 2) I love this city I search in Internet for this city is so beautiful I have never been there always wanna be there but I live in London it is in Pakistan I have heard that Pakistan is so beautiful place to visit I love this country always wanna be there I love there national anthem as well I can't understand in there language but the translation is so beautiful.
> 
> 3) Clean and green, peaceful and quiet with all sorts of places to go to and and all sorts of activities to do.



Top Ten Best Capital Cities - TheTopTens.com

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Well thats what i have always tried to tell Indians over here, but it seems their favorite hobby still remains denial.

Anyways see if we care!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kbd-raaf

Are you retarded? I can make an account there, create a list called Top ten best places to live and make them all Indian cities and then post it here as proof that India > rest.

ANYBODY CAN MAKE A LIST.

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## liall

Islamabad rated above Paris Tokyo Moscow yea right makes me laugh.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## RAMPAGE

Islamabad can be charming but not that much !!!

We don't even have a proper skyline.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
28


----------



## American Pakistani

Thats true. Islamabad is the most beautiful capital city in the world.

But it still have a long way to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Thirdfront

Heights of inferiority complex. It was fun watching all the pictures of the cities and then BAM... CGI of Islamabad and then oft repeated picture of one landmark. To add to that, some big worded replies that Indians are in Denial... get a life William (who has done his masters in IT)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## KingMamba

Most of those capitals look better than Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viper 94

I have been to washington, london and islamabad 
and i found islamabad to be naturally beautiful
roads are far better than 
architecture wise the parliament building supreme court and residential areas are all well planned 
and beautiful there were some tall buildings under construction they all had nice designs 



indians are crying because they know new delhi is a shit hole

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Rashid Mahmood



Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## krash

kbd-raaf said:


> Are you retarded? I can make an account there, create a list called Top ten best places to live and make them all Indian cities and then post it here as proof that India > rest.
> 
> ANYBODY CAN MAKE A LIST.



I might just be, and at the same time I'm pretty sure that you are not a lot more than a half wit, if at all.

Moving on from the niceties, if you had moved passed your hurt from not seeing Delhi in the list, you would have seen that these aren't Pakistani sites or lists made by Pakistanis. The second one is an open voting list. Then if I can oblige you to take your head out of your bum, you would also see that this thread is not to claim Islamabad as the most beautiful capital, which any orangutan, barring you, would realize can't be done since beauty is subjective if nothing else is. Instead it is to show that people out there regard Islamabad as truly beautiful.



Thirdfront said:


> Heights of inferiority complex. It was fun watching all the pictures of the cities and then BAM... CGI of Islamabad and then oft repeated picture of one landmark. To add to that, some big worded replies that Indians are in Denial... get a life William (who has done his masters in IT)



You mean the "heights of inferiority complex" of the non-Pakistani white man/woman who put up the list and the pictures? Yup makes perfect sense.
Funny how a mind works across that little border.



KingMamba said:


> Most of those capitals look better than Islamabad.





RAMPAGE said:


> Islamabad can be charming but not that much !!!
> 
> We don't even have a proper skyline.



True, however there are a few things which are very Islamabad exclusive. For instance, there are loads of capitals in the world where there are wide roads, but wide roads without traffic jams or hardly any traffic? That's Islamabad. Then its clean as an infant baby's bottom in a baby care lotion commercial. It's super green too. Ghettos, shady areas, run down neighborhoods? You won't find them in Islamabad. The jewel however remains the Margala hills standing right above the city. Given that there are many capitals which have far more beautiful skylines and buildings (far more too) but then they have trashier areas as well. The beauty of Islamabad is the things which are mostly taken for granted; the forest like outlook of the city, the surrounding Margala hills, the cleanliness, the virtual absence of pollution and the "good planning" which works better than in other places since Islamabad's population is a lot less.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## INDIC

Second beautiful? There are dozens of European countries having capitals are more beautiful than Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

krash said:


> I might just be, and at the same time I'm pretty sure that you are not a lot more than a half wit, if at all.
> 
> Moving on from the niceties, if you had moved passed your hurt from not seeing Delhi in the list, you would have seen that *these aren't Pakistani sites or lists made by Pakistanis*. The second one is an open voting list. Then if I can oblige you to take your head out of your bum, you would also see that this thread is not to claim Islamabad as the most beautiful capital, which any orangutan, barring you, would realize can't be done since beauty is subjective if nothing else is. Instead it is to show that people out there regard Islamabad as truly beautiful.



And how do you know that? The so called "William's" use of English is akin to that of other South Asians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Umair Nawaz said:


> Well thats what i have always tried to tell Indians over here, but it seems their favorite hobby still remains denial.
> 
> Anyways see if we care!



The link says Islamabad is more beautiful than Rome.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Umair Nawaz

INDIC said:


> The link says Islamabad is more beautiful than Rome.


have u ever been to Rome or Islamabad?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blood

islamabad at no 1 and paris at no 8

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Umair Nawaz said:


> have u ever been to Rome or Islamabad?



You mean to say Islamabad is better than the Rome which has 13 million tourists  Do you even have 13 million tourists in your entire country.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BeyondHeretic

After Beijing?


----------



## blood

INDIC said:


> You mean to say Islamabad is better than the Rome which has 13 million tourists  *Do you even have 13 million tourists in your entire country. *


9 lakh tourist to entire pakistan in 2010 , not even 10 %  but they will still call themselves No 1
well done pakistani fan boys 

here is the link 
International tourism, number of arrivals | Data | Table

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Islamabad is nice, but second most beautiful?  And the article seems to be have been written by a 5 year old Pakistani kid.

*It is highly developed and the developments can been seen in every angle of the city, moreover it is the ninth largest city in the world.*. The most beautiful capital of the world is the one on which entire Pakistan feel proud and very well pleased. People thought to visit Islamabad for Islamabad being too striking, fine-looking and stunning.

*It is also famous for being clean, cool, calm, peaceful, sparkling, hygienic, and fresh and dirt free. It is the most broad-based and urbanized city of the Pakistan. (da fuq ) *It is very up-to-dated one, modern and very well maintained lie at the northern part of the country capturing the beauty of northern areas of Pakistan. Islamabad is efficient, well-ordered, well planned and well-maintained city being divided into different zones and sectors each with a distinction of its own beauty.* Islamabad is quite very source of amusement and a great place to spend holidays and to visit too due to its adorable beauty not only of buildings but of the green lands and parks and many more*. For keeping in view all these dignified facts and figures Islamabad is enlisted in the* top ten beautiful capital cities*.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Badbadman

pakistanio

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Fracker

I have been to only London & Islamabad, and I think London is overrated here in this article .


----------



## Viper 94

just an FYI
Rome is an ancient city there are hundreds of historic cites 
stop making stupid comparisons 
people who have seen islamabad will agree that 
it is one of the most beautiful and well planned capitals of the world



Fracker said:


> I have been to only London & Islamabad, and I think London is overrated here in this article .


it is indeed overrated 
washington is even worse to enter in the city you have to pass through ghettos which basically surround the city the roads are that easy to navigate compared to the rest of the country i can go on

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

INDIC said:


> You mean to say Islamabad is better than the Rome which has 13 million tourists  Do you even have 13 million tourists in your entire country.


LOL so u dont know abt Rome or Islamabad......... Good kiddo Live in yr world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

lol,Another feel good article.....


----------



## Anubis

Top Ten List is actually based on votes by netizens....anybody can vote.....Sheikh Hasina was elected the worst dictator in History by getting 40% of the votes.....HItler got 10%!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jaanbaz

Anubis said:


> Top Ten List is actually based on votes by netizens....anybody can vote.....Sheikh Hasina was elected the worst dictator in History by getting 40% of the votes.....HItler got 10%!






Roybot said:


> Islamabad is nice, but second most beautiful?  And the article seems to be have been written by a 5 year old Pakistani kid.
> 
> *It is highly developed and the developments can been seen in every angle of the city, moreover it is the ninth largest city in the world.*. The most beautiful capital of the world is the one on which entire Pakistan feel proud and very well pleased. People thought to visit Islamabad for Islamabad being too striking, fine-looking and stunning.
> 
> *It is also famous for being clean, cool, calm, peaceful, sparkling, hygienic, and fresh and dirt free. It is the most broad-based and urbanized city of the Pakistan. (da fuq ) *It is very up-to-dated one, modern and very well maintained lie at the northern part of the country capturing the beauty of northern areas of Pakistan. Islamabad is efficient, well-ordered, well planned and well-maintained city being divided into different zones and sectors each with a distinction of its own beauty.* Islamabad is quite very source of amusement and a great place to spend holidays and to visit too due to its adorable beauty not only of buildings but of the green lands and parks and many more*. For keeping in view all these dignified facts and figures Islamabad is enlisted in the* top ten beautiful capital cities*.



Looks like written by some paindoo who was high on allu kay parathay.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Backbencher

Irony is when you see these so called senior Pakistani members defending this article.......and then they say Indians are in denial .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jaanbaz

Akash A. said:


> Irony is when you see these so called senior Pakistani members defending this article.......and then they say Indians are in denial .



Unfortunately paindoos exist on both sides of the border. But no one can beat a Pakistani paindoo



Fracker said:


> I have been to only London & Islamabad, and I think London is overrated here in this article .



London is dirty, over crowded and full of crime. I don't live in London but i do travel to London at least once a year. Every year i go, i see less and less people speaking English. London is full of somalis who tend to do nothing but stare at random people and act all ''gangster''.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

INDIC said:


> The link says Islamabad is more beautiful than Rome.


Well it depends on your taste. It's like comparing apples and oranges !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

kbd-raaf said:


> And how do you know that? The so called "William's" use of English is akin to that of other South Asians.



True though, I only read his Islamabad portion and was like a Pakistani wrote this but then saw William.


----------



## trident2010

Beautiful pics in the link !!


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Natural beauty, greenery, Peaceful environment, divided in sectors and every sector for own purpose, hill sites + surrounded by magallah hills, buildings,shopping malls, Parks, 10 line roads, underpasses ,bridges ,not overcrowded city, free from pollution, free from noise, scenery from peer sohawah or lake view point for visitors. Everything in one package and this is called Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

kbd-raaf said:


> And how do you know that? The so called "William's" use of English is akin to that of other South Asians.



What of the insecurity of assuming everything good coming about Pakistan must be coming from a Pakistani, or the insecurity which leads to this excuse. Obviously you haven't met a lot of people from other parts of the world. Most of the world does not speak proper or even correct english. Had you had enough sense to click on Williams' name you would have been presented with dozens of different lists compiled by him which have no mention of Pakistan in them, amusingly he has a list for the "Top ten refineries in India".


It's funny how most of our neighbors have never visited Islamabad or any of the other cities reported in the list and yet know exactly how they look. Insecurities, insecurities, what of these insecurities....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RescueRanger

kbd-raaf said:


> Are you retarded?



*Tone it down on the insults! Final Warning to everyone!*

The Most Beautiful *CAPITAL;*


----------



## Dubious

INDIC said:


> The link says Islamabad is more beautiful than Rome.


Have you been to either Rome or Islamabad? I have been to both...So def Islamabad hands down if those 2 are in comparison!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Well actually it depends on the criteria set by the proposed...

Lets see the list:

*London, Berlin, Washington, Paris, Rome, Tokyo, Budapest, Ottawa and Moscow*.....

Well, if the criteria is based on something different then yes Islamabad stands out...

*Tokyo *being the *most developed* looking in the sense of skyscrapers...

*Rome *may be* full of history* but seriously, it isnt "beautiful" def not....almost looks like development stopped sometime in the 1980 or 1990s...

*Paris*, *apart from the Eiffel tower and art galleries* there isnt much you can do there....

*Budapest *is *unique *that I can give it! Certainly diff as a capital!

*Moscow *is another *different place and is def beautiful *

*Never been nor seen pictures of Washington nor Ottawa so cant compare*...

Islamabad stands out as it is def cleaner and much greener than London and Rome...It prob isnt as developed as Tokyo....It doesnt have a unique architecture as Budapest, Moscow nor Berlin (each of which have a unique architecture but the same *style *is all over the city...it doesnt show diversity...)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

RescueRanger said:


> *Tone it down on the insults! Final Warning to everyone!*
> 
> The Most Beautiful *CAPITAL;*


This is Istanbul, and Istanbul is not a Capital.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

xenon54 said:


> This is Istanbul, and Istanbul is not a Capital.


*I Know it's Istanbul,* I have been there 2 times...  * Istanbul is called the Administrative capital of Istanbul Province is it not? *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

RescueRanger said:


> * Istanbul is called the Administrative capital of Istanbul Province is it not? *


Well played sir. 

BTW: there are two Turkish cities in Top 10, Antalya with 12 million and Istanbul with 10 million Tourists but booth are not Capital of Turkey. 

Turkey is the only country with 2 cities in top 10 

Top 100 Cities Destination Ranking - Analyst Insight from Euromonitor International

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RescueRanger

xenon54 said:


> Well played sir.
> 
> BTW: there are two Turkish cities in Top 10, Antalya with 12 million and Istanbul with 10 million Tourists but booth are not Capital of Turkey.
> 
> Turkey is the only country with 2 cities in top 10
> 
> Top 100 Cities Destination Ranking - Analyst Insight from Euromonitor International



Being a Niazi i have very strong connections to Turkey, so it is always a cultural journey for me whenever I go back.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

RescueRanger said:


> Being a Niazi i have very strong connections to Turkey, so it is always a cultural journey for me whenever I go back.


Pakistanis are allways welcomed to Turkey, i think you know it better if you ever mentioned that you are a Pakistani there.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## krash

Talon said:


> *Never been nor seen pictures of Washington nor Ottawa so cant compare*...



Washington exhibits all the problems that come with a pre-planned city i.e. it looks and feels sterile (a problem which is also faced by Islamabad, to some extent). I don't even know why it's in the list. Ottawa on the other hand definitely does have character. It is green, has beautiful old buildings with colonial architecture mixed in with some modern ones, and is also clean. Its definitely pretty with the river running through it but at the same time lacks a strong statement which other Canadian cities like Vancouver or Montreal give. It's a quiet clean town for old government employees.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

xenon54 said:


> Pakistanis are allways welcomed to Turkey, i think you know it better if you ever mentioned that you are a Pakistani there.


Indeed, I have always had a very super experience when in Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

RescueRanger said:


> Being a Niazi i have very strong connections to Turkey, so it is always a cultural journey for me whenever I go back.



What do you mean by 'being a Niazi' ?  

Niazis aren't of Turkish descent as far as I know; you guys are Punjabi Pukhtoons - Aren't you ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Talon said:


> Have you been to either Rome or Islamabad? I have been to both...So def Islamabad hands down if those 2 are in comparison!


when did u came to islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icarus

Islamabad is a pretty cool capital and I like it because of all the greenery but beauty cannot be quantified, I will have reservations on any list that talks about beauty without operationalizing the meaning of "Beauty".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

if ancient city like Rome manages to find its place in top 10 then i seriously doubt the credibility of voters/site ranking. They probably have never visited most of these cities before voting.. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Umair Nawaz said:


> when did u came to islamabad.


Every 1-2 yrs since I was born....got some close relatives there 

Last visited Isb in 2011

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Talon said:


> Every 1-2 yrs since I was born....got some close relatives there
> 
> Last visited Isb in 2011


u said u didnt visited pak in 25 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Armstrong said:


> What do you mean by 'being a Niazi' ?
> 
> Niazis aren't of Turkish descent as far as I know; you guys are Punjabi Pukhtoons - Aren't you ?



1. Sir jee, there is no such thing as Punjabi Pukhtoon
2. Niazi's were part of a much wider nomadic race of 17 brothers, if i posted the Shajra here you would be bored, it's simpler to say:

*Niazi's can be found as far a field as Iran, Turkey and Turkmenistan:*






A restaurant named after famous Turkish Patriot "Niazi Bey" in Turkey









Saparmurat_Niyazov - Dictator "Turkmenistan"






*Niazi* is a place with a very small population in the province of *Khorasan*, *Iran* which is located in the continent/region of *Asia*.
Cities, towns and places near Niazi include *Neyazi*, *Kalateh-ye Borj*, *Kaltabursh* and*Kalateh Borj*



Regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dubious

Umair Nawaz said:


> u said u didnt visited pak in 25 years.


 I never said that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

@RescueRanger - 'Theres no such thing as a Punjabi Pukhtoon' - How can you say that ?  

We've converted you Niazis to Punjabis whether you accept that or not !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RescueRanger

Armstrong said:


> @RescueRanger - 'Theres no such thing as a Punjabi Pukhtoon' - How can you say that ?
> 
> We've converted you Niazis to Punjabis whether you accept that or not !



Sir jee. I am not Pakhtoon, I am not Punjabi i am PAKISTANI and so is every other Niazi, Qizalbashi or Khalvi, Shia or Sunni, all Niazi's are proud Pakistanis! ... Inshallah!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Coltsfan

I'm not sure about the second most beautiful, but from what I've seen in photographs, it is naturally beautiful indeed. Much of that is because where its located with hills and natural greenery. Second, it was a planned city, so they had a chance to make broad streets and lay it out methodically.

As opposed to Delhi which being an old city has grown over thousands of years, except for Luteyns' Delhi part. 

And I think that is what most Pakistanis over here care about, Islamabad being more beautiful than Delhi. I find it hard to believe any Pakistani in his/her right mind would believe that Islamabad is more beautiful than Paris.


----------



## -SINAN-

Where is Istanbul........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

Coltsfan said:


> I'm not sure about the second most beautiful, but from what I've seen in photographs, it is naturally beautiful indeed. Much of that is because where its located with hills and natural greenery. Second, it was a planned city, so they had a chance to make broad streets and lay it out methodically.
> 
> As opposed to Delhi which being an old city has grown over thousands of years, except for Luteyns' Delhi part.
> 
> And I think that is what most Pakistanis over here care about, Islamabad being more beautiful than Delhi. I find it hard to believe any Pakistani in his/her right mind would believe* that Islamabad is more beautiful than Paris*.


Define beauty!



Sinan said:


> Where is Istanbul........


Istanbul isnt a capital otherwise it would easily have made the top 10

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

Talon said:


> Istanbul isnt a capital otherwise it would easily have made the top 10



Lolz...... i haven't focused on the capital part...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaunty

Talon said:


> Define beauty!



Just look at the mirror, you would know! [/flirting]


----------



## Dubious

Sinan said:


> Lolz...... i haven't focused on the capital part...


No problem no harm done! Thinking about going to Istanbul (maybe this year or next) or something need to get my hands on this Turkish friend 



jaunty said:


> Just look at the mirror, you would know! [/flirting]


Do I look like a city? 


*flirting back fired*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaunty

Talon said:


> Do I look like a city?
> *flirting back fired*



Beauty is a generic word! You know it when you see it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

jaunty said:


> Beauty is a generic word! You know it when you see it!


I see Islamabad beautiful much better than Rome...Though I like shopping in Rome and after 5 days there I think I saw too much of it


----------



## jaunty

Talon said:


> I see Islamabad beautiful much better than Rome



It definitely looks great on pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

jaunty said:


> It definitely looks great on pictures.


Been to both cities which I am comparing...Hence the comparison...

Rome looks lovely if you are a tourist for say 3 days...Lots to see...Love the historical sites and how everything is nearby you can use the metro and almost everything is on the 2 lines...

However, the average streets are congested like hell....the alleys are miserably tight and bus drivers are no different from the rickshaw drivers of Pakistan 

I went there to shop during the sale season so it was nice and fine with all the sales 

I was told all sorts of things which you would be told about an overpopulated city...like watch out for pick pockets, dont walk alone at night, dont be near the central station during peak hours or at night and stuff like that....Then again I was warned by "a Pakistani uncle" though the locals also told me the same

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

@jaunty 
Here are some pix of Rome I took:
Colosseum 







I forgot the name of this arch it was near the Roman Forum






This was some Basilica or something:






I think this was taken in * Piazza di Spagna
*





Trevi fountain:






Part of the Palatine hills






Some thing at the roman forum I think part of some emperor's home or something:





Roman forum:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dubious

From the roman forum ...this was an old Roman temple but as you can see the cross above it...Our tour guide told us that when Christianity came to Rome, it broke most if not all the temples or converted them to churches! I was really disappointed as I wanted to see some really history ...like a real temple still standing with a goddess statue or something....some were sealed (archaeological purpose) others were broken debris, which looked in good shape had a cross on them 







Another temple (rather a small one) of another goddess...





A picture taken of some side of the city from the Roman forum :





An image of the Roman forum:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/424293161398042624

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Vatican museum entrance:






Vatican gardens:






Inside the vatican museum...I think this was a statue of Julius cease





sinister chapel at Vatican:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

Moved to a different thread:

World's Most Beautiful Cities


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Talon said:


> I never said that


the last time u told me that u always get a 'cultural shock' is the post u wrote this as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## forcetrip

Islamabad is a planned city and Delhi is not. Apples and Oranges. You can compare Delhi to a city like Karachi. But in all fairness Karachi is way better than Delhi. Never again will I be driving in Delhi. I thought Karachi was torturous. After my trip to Dhaka and other unplanned cities I was thankful for what I had. 

@Talon Nice pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Umair Nawaz said:


> the last time u told me that u always get a 'cultural shock' is the post u wrote this as well.


 I do everytime I go to Pakistan....and that everytime is 1-2 yrs....

First I got "cultural shock" because of all the aunties telling me what to wear or not or I am wearing old fashioned stuff (no one tells me that stuff where I grew up...If anyone does I just say we havent been to Pak why dont you get me something)

Then I got cultural shock because I was wearing long kameez and suddenly the fashion was for really short ones looking like tee.shirts

Then for tight looking shalwar which would put jeans to shame

Then for the sudden change and crave of Al Huda school...everyone in my family suddenly got burqa or something similar....only lasted less than 1-2 years...the next time I went no one even had a dupatta ...shawl was too much to for..

Then there was the behaviour and attitude changes from people bugging into my business: why is she studying soo much when she will end up in the kitchen  to not bothering about my siblings and me saying we are too much educated to get married...

Stuff like that...Seriously mood swings of extreme ends and fashion tastes that are heads or tails...I grew up very moderate never swinging in extreme ends so these things small for a common Pakistani was like WTH situation for me!



forcetrip said:


> Islamabad is a planned city and *Delhi is not*. Apples and Oranges. You can compare *Delhi *to a city like Karachi. But in all fairness Karachi is way better than *Delhi*. Never again will I be driving in *Delhi*. I thought Karachi was torturous. *After my trip to Dhaka and other unplanned cities I was thankful for what I had. *
> 
> @Talon Nice pictures


What exactly are you trying to do here...everyone has their preferances....I never brought in Delhi...I am not sure why you keep picking it up?! 

The thing about the list is personal opinion...That is all stats and polls always say...personal opinion, the truth can be far from the polls but Indians love numbers, they always ask for stuff like this so whats the problem?


----------



## forcetrip

Talon said:


> What exactly are you trying to do here...everyone has their preferances....I never brought in Delhi...I am not sure why you keep picking it up?!
> 
> The thing about the list is personal opinion...That is all stats and polls always say...personal opinion, the truth can be far from the polls but Indians love numbers, they always ask for stuff like this so whats the problem?



The problem seems to be more in the realm of your comprehension skills. My post wasn't in reply to anything you said. Only thing referenced to you were the pictures you posted, which were breathtaking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

forcetrip said:


> The problem seems to be more in the realm of your comprehension skills. My post wasn't in reply to anything you said. Only thing referenced to you were the pictures you posted, which were breathtaking.


Ahh...I see..ok

Its not always about comprehension skills sometimes it makes more sense if you just give more space in between 2 separate posts....I wish it could equal to 2 posts instead of merging everything in one!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra

forcetrip said:


> Islamabad is a planned city and Delhi is not. Apples and Oranges. You can compare Delhi to a city like Karachi. But in all fairness Karachi is way better than Delhi. Never again will I be driving in Delhi. I thought Karachi was torturous. After my trip to Dhaka and other unplanned cities I was thankful for what I had.
> 
> @Talon Nice pictures



In which criteria Karachi surpass New Delhi except population growth I didn't know?
But one thing I didn't understand that are there are any kind of ban in Islamabad for residing & economic activities that it has very low population after 40 years of it development.
In India, we develop Chandigarh, Faridabad, Gurgaon, Noida, Navi Mumbai all are over populated & there are overburden on their insfrastucture. Currently we are developing dozen of cities but all are pre booked but how Islamabad manage to reverse this problem?


----------



## Dubious

Manindra said:


> In which criteria Karachi surpass New Delhi except population growth I didn't know?
> But one thing I didn't understand that are there are any kind of ban in Islamabad for residing & economic activities that it has very low population after 40 years of it development.
> In India, we develop Chandigarh, Faridabad, Gurgaon, Noida, Navi Mumbai all are over populated & there are overburden on their insfrastucture. Currently we are developing dozen of cities but all are pre booked but *how Islamabad manage to reverse this problem?*


Its called magic


----------



## Manindra

Talon said:


> Its called magic



Give some tricks to our law makers, we are fed up with this problem


----------



## Dubious

Manindra said:


> Give some tricks to our law makers, we are fed up with this problem


We keep Islamabad boring that way many dont even want to live there 

I am actually not sure...The land prices are costly, apart from that it is relatively boring and it only has certain jobs maybe that keeps people out too...So only people who belong to that profession have enough money to live within the city....plus it is like @Umair Nawaz said a planned city...The outskirts Rawalpindi is its direct opposite and like many other cities crowded...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra

Talon said:


> We keep Islamabad boring that way many dont even want to live there
> 
> I am actually not sure...The land prices are costly, apart from that it is relatively boring and it only has certain jobs maybe that keeps people out too...So only people who belong to that profession have enough money to live within the city....plus it is like @Umair Nawaz said a planned city...The outskirts Rawalpindi is its direct opposite and like many other cities crowded...



YOU should check price of Canaught place or Malabar hills but if anyone advertise to sell a property he would force to appoint call attender to hadle queries.


----------



## ssethii

Indians should ask those who have visited Islamabad before posting those lame jokes.
It is one the most most *beautiful* city among the *capitals* of the world.
sunsets are just awesome here.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 45'22'

ssethii said:


> Indians should ask those who have visited Islamabad before posting those lame jokes.
> It is one the most most *beautiful* city among the *capitals* of the world.
> sunsets are just awesome here.



they will obviously crack jokes
if someone will place islamabad above paris,tokya etc etc

some people voted in a poll and u get a list......thats it.........it has got nothing to do with beuuuuttty


----------



## ssethii

45'22' said:


> they will obviously crack jokes
> if someone will place islamabad above paris,tokya etc etc
> 
> some people voted in a poll and u get a list......thats it.........it has got nothing to do with beuuuuttty


How about say it is more beautiful then New Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

ssethii said:


> How about say it is more beautiful then New Delhi.



Well that is debatable........i have never been to islamabad......u could be right here though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

_Dil_ Ko _Behlane Ke Liye_ Ghalib Ye Khayal Achha Hai


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Bhai Zakir said:


> _Dil_ Ko _Behlane Ke Liye_ Ghalib Ye Khayal Achha Hai


LOl we dont do this kind of Shit its u indians who do that......May Allah Bless India Bangladesh Friendship was Epic



Talon said:


> I do everytime I go to Pakistan....and that everytime is 1-2 yrs....
> 
> First I got "cultural shock" because of all the aunties telling me what to wear or not or I am wearing old fashioned stuff (no one tells me that stuff where I grew up...If anyone does I just say we havent been to Pak why dont you get me something)
> 
> Then I got cultural shock because I was wearing long kameez and suddenly the fashion was for really short ones looking like tee.shirts
> 
> Then for tight looking shalwar which would put jeans to shame
> 
> Then for the sudden change and crave of Al Huda school...everyone in my family suddenly got burqa or something similar....only lasted less than 1-2 years...the next time I went no one even had a dupatta ...shawl was too much to for..
> 
> Then there was the behaviour and attitude changes from people bugging into my business: why is she studying soo much when she will end up in the kitchen  to not bothering about my siblings and me saying we are too much educated to get married...
> 
> Stuff like that...Seriously mood swings of extreme ends and fashion tastes that are heads or tails...I grew up very moderate never swinging in extreme ends so these things small for a common Pakistani was like WTH situation for me!


and i thought that u have already passed the age of marriage as someone was telling me dont call her yr younger sister because her age is in late 40s and im just 32.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Umair Nawaz said:


> and i thought that u have already passed the age of marriage as someone was telling me dont call her yr younger sister because her age is in late 40s and im just 32.


 Oh!  Yes I can be 40  

Is that the age that is going around?  I never agreed to any age...I let them believe whatever they feel like and that way...get tharki of my tail

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Talon said:


> Oh!  Yes I can be 40
> 
> Is that the age that is going around?  I never agreed to any age...I let them believe whatever they feel like and that way...get tharki of my tail



main guess karoon kya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

45'22' said:


> main guess karoon kya


Its *not *an open invitation!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Talon said:


> Vatican museum entrance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vatican gardens:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the vatican museum...I think this was a statue of Julius cease
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sinister chapel at Vatican:




Which corner of Islamabad look better than these old buildings?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Talon said:


> Its *not *an open invitation!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

INDIC said:


> Which corner of Islamabad look better than these old buildings?


 What you quoted is Vatican, a whole new "state"...not even Rome

Islamabad is our administrative capital: 










church in Islamabad:


----------



## INDIC

forcetrip said:


> Islamabad is a planned city and Delhi is not. Apples and Oranges.* You can compare Delhi to a city like Karachi. But in all fairness Karachi is way better than Delhi.* Never again will I be driving in Delhi. I thought Karachi was torturous. After my trip to Dhaka and other unplanned cities I was thankful for what I had.
> 
> @Talon Nice pictures



How Karachi better than Delhi? Karachi's airport look identical to New Delhi's Railway station while Karachi's Railway station looks like some Mughal era building.


----------



## Dubious

Islamabad:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

INDIC said:


> Which corner of Islamabad look better than these old buildings?



Every corner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

INDIC said:


> How Karachi better than Delhi? Karachi's airport look identical to New Delhi's Railway station while *Karachi's Railway station looks like some Mughal era building.*


So you dont appreciate architecture? While someone on this very thread was asking about Roman architecture


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

INDIC said:


> How Karachi better than Delhi? Karachi's airport look identical to New Delhi's Railway station while Karachi's Railway station looks like some Mughal era building.



No cow dung in roads, or cows blocking traffic in Karachi. Also foreign people notice smell of cow piss all over as soon as they land in Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

I have an albumn full of photos from Islamabad. Will upload the non-personal one's here 
IT's an extremely boring city


----------



## INDIC

Talon said:


> What you quoted is Vatican, a whole new "state"...not even Rome
> 
> Islamabad is our administrative capital:



This photo speaks the whole thing, only notable landmarks are the Mosque and the road, rest of the buildings are extremely ordinary like a small town buildings. You can compare it with rest of the capital cities across the world.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

INDIC said:


> How Karachi better than Delhi? *Karachi's airport look identical to New Delhi's Railway station* while Karachi's Railway station looks like some Mughal era building.










it looks like Kanpur Railway station 







*ON TOPIC:-*

Islamabad has its own charm. . . and i would love to live in a place like *ISLAMABAD*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Talon said:


> Oh!  Yes I can be 40
> 
> Is that the age that is going around?  I never agreed to any age...I let them believe whatever they feel like and that way...get tharki of my tail


ok well the dresses like u have mentioned in yr previous post varies from a family to family and their internal values.......There r some who r total Bhurka people then there r others who r total westernized. The moderate ones r in b/w and they keep on going from one place to another like u mentioned in yr posts.

In Islamabad generally nobody cares what u r wearing unless its too much. U may wear whatever u want all u need to do is to first over come family values.

Well about age, atleast u can tell me that either yr my younger sister or elder because im feeling kind of uneasy when i call u my little sister.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

shan said:


> No cow dung in roads, or cows blocking traffic in Karachi. Also foreign people notice smell of cow piss all over as soon as they land in Delhi.



That's your Bus service in Karachi. 





This one from Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Umair Nawaz

INDIC said:


> This photo speaks the whole thing, only notable landmarks are the Mosque and the road, rest of the buildings are extremely ordinary like a small town buildings. You can compare it with rest of the capital cities across the world.


thats because the photo is very old during mushy's times when the road u see was being build and almost entire city was being upgraded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Umair Nawaz said:


> ok well the dresses like u have mentioned in yr previous post varies from a family to family and their internal values.......There r some who r total Bhurka people then there r others who r total westernized. The moderate ones r in b/w and they keep on going from one place to another like u mentioned in yr posts.
> 
> In Islamabad generally nobody cares what u r wearing unless its too much. U may wear whatever u want all u need to do is to first over come family values.
> 
> Well about age, atleast u can tell me that either yr my younger sister or elder because im feeling kind of uneasy when i call u my little sister.



Well, I have no issues in dressing in Islamabad...but sadly my family is spread across Pakistan and sometimes I have to end up in smaller towns....thats where the problems arise or used to...now its all cool but unfortunately I prefer using abaya and doing niqab in those towns so that I am not over charged just coz my dad works overseas 
Younger

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Talon said:


> So you dont appreciate architecture? While someone on this very thread was asking about Roman architecture



Karachi's railway station looks very old.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

INDIC said:


> That's your Bus service in Karachi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one from Delhi



 yea take our traditional ones and show us your new ones very fair indeed

Not sure how you missed the Lahore metro bus in your search:






or our inter city buses like:






Karchi CNG bus:






I am sure you can google the rest


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

INDIC said:


> That's your Bus service in Karachi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one from Delhi



One off picture doesn't prove anything, cow piss smell and cows blocking roads is what happen in Delhi and other Bharati cities. I doubt so many people who visit India and write on blogs are wrong about it. And if you zoom enough then you will see monkey in your delhi picture.

Anyway did you get the job after interview?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

shan said:


> One off picture doesn't prove anything, cow piss smell and cows blocking roads is what happen in Delhi and other Bharati cities. I doubt so many people who visit India and write on blogs are wrong about it. And if you zoom enough then you will see monkey in your delhi picture.
> 
> Anyway did you get the job after interview?



What about Karachi? 



Talon said:


> yea take our traditional ones and show us your new ones very fair indeed
> 
> Not sure how you missed the Lahore metro bus in your search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or our inter city buses like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karchi CNG bus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you can google the rest



Metro bus _sasta_ version of Metro rail.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

INDIC said:


> What about Karachi?



Yes what about it? The picture you posted isn't even proper road, but place where some truck drivers are resting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Islamabad:
















Murree hills:






Shakarparian:






Lok Virsa:






Rawal lake:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Talon said:


> Well, I have no issues in dressing in Islamabad...but sadly my family is spread across Pakistan and sometimes I have to end up in smaller towns....thats where the problems arise or used to...now its all cool but unfortunately I prefer using abaya and doing niqab in those towns so that I am not over charged just coz my dad works overseas
> Younger


well its noting to worry take it as a new learning experience or adventure.
If there is one thing i will advise u on as someone who calls u his sister is what always enjoy the moments of yr life. if u do that even struggles and hardships of life become easy to swallow.

Havnt u seen me how have i made a troll out of myself here in this forum and i do that for fun just enjoying my time in PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

shan said:


> Yes what about it? The picture you posted isn't even proper road, but place where some truck drivers are resting.



Only claims but you run away when asked to prove it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Islamabad: Pak-China friendship center:






Pir Sohawa:






Monal:








INDIC said:


> Only claims but you run away when ask to prove it.


Prove of what? You cant differentiate a truck from a bus? 


How is that our problem?



Umair Nawaz said:


> well its noting to worry take it as a new learning experience or adventure.
> If there is one thing i will advise u on as someone who calls u his sister is what always enjoy the moments of yr life. if u do that even struggles and hardships of life become easy to swallow.
> 
> Havnt u seen me how my of a troll im in this forum and i do that for fun just enjoying my time in PDF.


Yup me enjoying...just need to concentrate a little on writing up  havent written the 2 chapters expected of me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Talon said:


> I
> Prove of what? You cant differentiate a truck from a bus?



This look truck to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## forcetrip

Oh man .. What have I done. Nevermind. Delhi is better than Karachi is every way imaginable. I hope that puts a rest to comparing airports and sexy buses rather than ease of living.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

Talon said:


> yea take our traditional ones and show us your new ones very fair indeed
> 
> Not sure how you missed the Lahore metro bus in your search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or our inter city buses like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karchi CNG bus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you can google the rest



even if you are comparing latest ones.....nothing beats Indian buses

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

INDIC said:


> Metro bus _sasta_ version of Metro rail.



Sasta ho ya manga has never been an issue for us...As long as the thing works and we are not overcharged...After all Its just a bus...Seems like you *grew up with the Asian mentality mehngi wali cha hiyea!*



45'22' said:


> even if you are comparing latest ones.....*nothing *beats Indian buses



You sure about the nothing? Seriously get out of your village and explore the world 



INDIC said:


> This look truck to you.


Def doesnt look like a bus from Islamabad...



INDIC said:


> Karachi's railway station looks very old.


Tou tum naya bana do...we seem to have no problems with it...why do you? Its not likely you will ever use it in your lifetime


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Talon said:


> Yup me enjoying...just need to concentrate a little on writing up  havent written the 2 chapters expected of me


me too and im not a very good typer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Umair Nawaz said:


> me too and im not a very good typer.


For me its more on reading...I rather get someone to read stuff for me and listen it later on or something...hate reading over the computer...


----------



## INDIC

Talon said:


> Sasta ho ya manga has never been an issue for us...As long as the thing works and we are not overcharged...After all Its just a bus...Seems like you *grew up with the Asian mentality mehngi wali cha hiyea!*



What kind of Asian mentality, you mean metro rail don't exist outside Asia . 



Talon said:


> Def doesnt look like a bus from Islamabad...



So, you can identify the Karachi's bus.  




Talon said:


> Tou tum naya bana do...we seem to have no problems with it...why do you? Its not likely you will ever use it in your lifetime



Ha Ha... Is this your reply.


----------



## Dubious

INDIC said:


> What kind of Asian mentality, you mean metro rail don't exist outside Asia .


 Sorry to hear you didnt get me  RIP




INDIC said:


> So, you can identify the Karachi's bus.


 ask @W.11 or any other whose from Karachi plus you dragged everything unrelated as Karachi is not a capital...def is a beautiful city but not to be in this thread yet you dragged it shows your desperateness 





INDIC said:


> Ha Ha... Is this your reply.


 Whatelse do you want?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Talon said:


> Sorry to hear you didnt get me  RIP



I wanted to say metro bus is the _kaamchalau_ version of Metro rail. You took the literal meaning of _sasta_.


----------



## Dubious

INDIC said:


> I wanted to say metro bus is the *kaamchalau *version of Metro rail. You took the literal meaning of _sasta_.


And I am supposed to understand what kaamchalau means?


----------



## Emmie

Far fetched IMO.


----------



## W.11

INDIC said:


> Karachi's railway station looks very old.



a heritage building, so what do you expect, its been under process of preservation recently, the paint job looks aweful, but now its been scrapped to expose its original texture

here is the picture

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

Talon said:


> And I am supposed to understand what kaamchalau means?



It means something in working condition.



W.11 said:


> a heritage building, so what do you expect, its been under process of preservation recently, the paint job looks aweful, but now its been scrapped to expose its original texture
> 
> here is the picture



Post the picture taken in day time. Raat mein kahin bhi bulb jala do, sab badhiya dikhta hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

INDIC said:


> It means something in working condition.


ok good...


----------



## W.11

INDIC said:


> Post the picture taken in day time. Raat mein kahin bhi bulb jala do, sab badhiya dikhta hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

same as usual A huge fire burns in indian's Asses 
Always crying and crying ..
no matter how our capital is at least better than your's " RAPE CITY "


----------



## INDIC

W.11 said:


>



You mean in night if you put hundreds of bulbs, that will look like this. 








rockstar08 said:


> same as usual A huge fire burns in indian's Asses
> Always crying and crying ..
> no matter how our capital is at least better than your's " RAPE CITY "



Karachi is called Bhattakhor's capital.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

INDIC said:


> You mean in night if you put hundreds of bulbs, that will look like this.



bhai atleast have intelligence to distinguish the city picture with a buiilding, are you still in your mother's womb 

about the building, i said its under process of renovation, its a heritage building, so it can't be demolished, the paint job is aweful, so building looks aweful

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

W.11 said:


> bhai atleast have intelligence to distinguish the city picture with a buiilding, are you still in your mother's womb



ek daylight ka photo lagane ko kaha tha, tere se itna bhi na ho saka.


----------



## rockstar08

INDIC said:


> You mean in night if you put hundreds of bulbs, that will look like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karachi is called Bhattakhor's capital or heaven.



did i talk about Karachi ? ? are you drunk or just a Bharti ? hahahhaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

INDIC said:


> Karachi is called Bhattakhor's capital.



if somebody gives you two choices, rape your women, or give some money, what will you prefer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

rockstar08 said:


> did i talk about Karachi ? ? are you drunk or just a Bharti ? hahahhaha



Can't you see others are talking about Karachi. 



W.11 said:


> if somebody gives you two choices, rape your women, or give some money, what will you prefer



Can a sane human being even try to distinguish which one is better.


----------



## W.11

INDIC said:


> Can a sane human being even try to distinguish which one is better.



please answer my question


----------



## rockstar08

INDIC said:


> Can't you see others are talking about Karachi.
> 
> 
> Awl iz well bolo ........................ Awl iz well .
> i didnt reply to them who are talking about karachi


----------



## INDIC

W.11 said:


> please answer my question



Both are problems. So, you have no problem with Bhattakhori, you don't see it as a problem.


----------



## W.11

INDIC said:


> Both are problems. So, you have no problem with Bhattakhori, you don't see it as a problem.



no i don't see as a long lasting problem, it can be solved, those harami bachas which will be born as a result of indian rape syndrome and the honour of several indian females will though be a long lasting one


----------



## INDIC

W.11 said:


> no i don't see as a long lasting problem, it can be solved, those harami bachas which will be born as a result of indian rape syndrome and the honour of several indian females will though be a long lasting one



It seems both rape and Bhattakhori is problem in Karachi.


----------



## W.11

INDIC said:


> It seems both rape and Bhattakhori is problem in Karachi.
> 
> '100 women raped daily in Karachi'



times of india, very credible

this is the credible source

Two Delhi cops arrested on extortion charges - The Hindu


----------



## INDIC

W.11 said:


> times of india, very credible



originally from Pakistani newspaper dailytimes.


----------



## karan.1970

just goes to show that all it takes for Pakistanis and Indians to fight is one anonymous article written on one random, site with zero credits

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Islamabad's Heritage

































INDIC said:


> Karachi's railway station looks very old.



Islamabad's Railway Station

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Talon said:


> yea take our traditional ones and show us your new ones very fair indeed
> 
> Not sure how you missed the Lahore metro bus in your search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or our inter city buses like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karchi CNG bus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you can google the rest



those aren't metro buses:

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...noD4AQ&usg=AFQjCNFVE2W7DFsmNVSt7QzUzXlL5ZcT9Q

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

INDIC said:


> This one from Delhi





45'22' said:


> even if you are comparing latest ones.....nothing beats Indian buses





Lahore's Bus Network



































Now this: under construction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

cb4 said:


> Islamabad's Railway Station




The architecture looks that of British era railway stations, it seems Pakistan didn't replace them with modern and bigger buildings.


----------



## MohitV

arrreeeyy
why are people fighting ??!!


----------



## INDIC

Umair Nawaz said:


> thats because the photo is very old during mushy's times when the road u see was being build and almost entire city was being upgraded.



Post the new photo.


----------



## liall

I like that railway station though. Looks very old European style suitable for small towns. But for big cities you need bigger stations


----------



## ssethii

Talon said:


> Pir Sohawa:


A lilttle correction Ma'am. This is not Pir Sohawa it's Monal. Pir Sohawa is a village some Kms ahead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

ssethii said:


> A lilttle correction Ma'am. This is not Pir Sohawa it's Monal. Pir Sohawa is a village some Kms ahead.


 you sure? My relatives always call that whole area as Pir Sohawa and I think there is a recreational park on that hill or something ...When I went there it was like Pir Sohawa and an arrow pointed to that place and I just thought that Monal was a restaurant there....

While searching for the pix on goolge search it gave me that pix so am sorry if it is wrong


----------



## MohitV

well no doubt islamabad is a beautiful city...perhaps more beautiful than delhi as it was planned and its location is stunning...



but second most beautiful.....beating paris rome beijing madrid and other european and east asian capitals.....i doubt tat...


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

MohitV said:


> well no doubt islamabad is a beautiful city...perhaps more beautiful than delhi as it was planned and its location is stunning...
> 
> 
> 
> but second most beautiful.....beating paris rome beijing madrid and other european and east asian capitals.....i doubt tat...



Yep, its idiotic to compare Islamabad with developed countries capitals.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Talon said:


> you sure? My relatives always call that whole area as Pir Sohawa and I think there is a* recreational park* on that hill or something ...When I went there it was like Pir Sohawa and an arrow pointed to that place and I just thought that Monal was a restaurant there....
> 
> While searching for the pix on goolge search it gave me that pix so am sorry if it is wrong



Daman e Koh,,,,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Daman e Koh,,,,


OH...so I never went to Pir Sohawa?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ssethii

Monument F9 Park Islamabad:




*Saidpur Village Islamabad*:








*Shakarparian Park: Oldest Tourism Spot in Islamabad



*





*Jinnah Super Market*:








*Centaurus Mall:*




*Pakistan Monument*:




*PM House:



*



Talon said:


> you sure? My relatives always call that whole area as Pir Sohawa and I think there is a recreational park on that hill or something ...When I went there it was like Pir Sohawa and an arrow pointed to that place and I just thought that Monal was a restaurant there....
> 
> While searching for the pix on goolge search it gave me that pix so am sorry if it is wrong


ya i'm sure this place is commonly mistaken as Pir Sohawa even by people living in Islamabad, As i said Pir Sohawa is a village and this place is called Monal as there is only Restaurants there so might be the name came from the restaurant or other way around. But if you choose to follow the road ahead you will see the village.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

@ssethii @DESERT FIGHTER 
 *Shakarparian *thats the one with the long water slide right?!

Chattar park my cousins and I used to call it chittar park


----------



## ssethii

Talon said:


> @ssethii @DESERT FIGHTER
> *Shakarparian *thats the one with the long water slide right?!
> 
> Chattar park my cousins and I used to call it chittar park


Shakarparian is adjacent to the monument near zero point. Chattar park is on the outskirts of Islamabad road to murree where there is a water slide.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

ssethii said:


> Shakarparian is adjacent to the monument near zero point. Chattar park is on the outskirts of Islamabad.


 I dont know where I have been


----------



## Alpha1

My favourite locations in Islamabad
Shakarparian
Damn-e-koh
Ayub park (technicaly in rawalpindi , but there is hardly any diffrence)
Imam Barii
Pir sohawa
caittar park ( i remember going there with my friends when i was in 6th grade with a field trip)
i remeber i coz i bruised my head there) 
can't post pics, too personal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ssethii

Talon said:


> I dont know where I have been


Chattar park. When did you visit that place. Heard about Sozo water park. It is near murree and said to be more modern.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

ssethii said:


> Shakarparian is adjacent to the monument near zero point. *Chattar park *is on the outskirts of Islamabad road to murree where there is a water slide.


Is the escalator still there?


----------



## MohitV

so...islamabad and rawalpindi are very near by.. is it ??


----------



## ssethii

Alpha1 said:


> Is the escalator still there?


yes with some minor changes. there is a pond in front of slide. i personally don't like the slide because the water is unclean.



MohitV said:


> so...islamabad and rawalpindi are very near by.. is it ??


yes like conjoined twins.
Islamabad International Airport is actually in Rawalpindi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

ssethii said:


> Chattar park. When did you visit that place. Heard about Sozo water park. It is near murree and said to be more modern.


I last went to Chattar park like 10 yrs ago maybe 5...cant really remember...but was def more than 5 yrs ago



Havent heard of Sozo...


----------



## ssethii

Talon said:


> I last went to Chattar park like 10 yrs ago maybe 5...cant really remember...but was def more than 5 yrs ago
> 
> 
> 
> Havent heard of Sozo...


You should revisit then. it has reborn in last 3-4 year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

ssethii said:


> You should revisit then. it has reborn in last 3-4 year.


Yea my last visit to murree was also some 5 yrs back...


----------



## ssethii

Talon said:


> Yea my last visit to murree was also some 5 yrs back...


Murree is way too over-rated IMO. you can eat your meal there and continue your journey to Nathia-Galli. Murree is small and over crowded on the other hand Nathia Galli is calm and peaceful also you will find many hiking tracks there. It is the best place near Islamabad to visit in summers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

ssethii said:


> Murree is way too over-rated IMO. you can eat your meal there and continue your journey to Nathia-Galli. Murree is small and over crowded on the other hand Nathia Galli is calm and peaceful also you will find many hiking tracks there. It is the best place near Islamabad to visit in summers.


Well, my uncles usually get tied after murree....soo many times we had begged to go to swat valley ....

well they did take a different route some 4-5 yrs back when my siblings were taken to taxilla ...the pictures were lovely!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

INDIC said:


> Metro bus _sasta_ version of Metro rail.



You do know that the picture you posted is of the Indian metro bus....?



INDIC said:


> That's your Bus service in Karachi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one from Delhi



And the Pakistani bus your trying desperately to make fun of is one that tourists come from far away lands to see, some get their cars painted like that others buy the whole damn bus and take it back with them. But of course, I can't expect you to understand these exquisite beauties.



INDIC said:


> Only claims but you run away when asked to prove it.



So your tactic is to conveniently ignore Talon's post right above his? Pretty disingenuous...



Talon said:


> Tou tum naya bana do...we seem to have no problems with it...why do you? Its not likely you will ever use it in your lifetime



What do they say about new money?



Manindra said:


> Give some tricks to our law makers, we are fed up with this problem



That is simple to explain. First, Islamabad was artificially settled very recently so everyone that you see there is a migrant with virtually no family webs tracing way out and beyond through the city. Then it was made to be the Federal Capital so most of the jobs offered or planned for there are government jobs, which leaves every other kind of job (Industrial jobs, corporate jobs, etc.) out of the city, barring a few supporting jobs as postmen, teachers, etc. All this and more made the population base little and slow in increasing. This then left the city boring and life less and since the population was low other job sectors didn't grow since the quantity of the services demanded remained low. These both resulted in not many people migrating to Islamabad and instead moving to Lahore and Karachi. And thus the circle was completed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desertfalcon

I haven't read through every post but was curious as to what city most Pakistanis think _is _the most beautiful. I've heard that Lahore is. Is there a consensus on a particular city?


----------



## Armstrong

Desertfalcon said:


> I haven't read through every post but was curious as to what city most Pakistanis think _is _the most beautiful. I've heard that Lahore is. Is there a consensus on a particular city?



Lahore is the Heart of Pakistan !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

krash said:


> *You do know that the picture you posted is of the Indian metro bus....? *
> 
> And the Pakistani bus your trying desperately to make fun of is one that tourists come from far away lands to see, some get their cars painted like that others buy the whole damn bus and take it back with them. But of course, I can't expect you to understand these exquisite beauties.



We don't have metro buses in India.


----------



## 45'22'

INDIC said:


> We don't have metro buses in India.



we should have metro bus........metros are costly and we cant have metro is all cities....also its not economical for smaller cities

can someone compare the cost of two project for simillar distance......


----------



## gslv mk3

krash said:


> You do know that the picture you posted is of the Indian metro bus....?
> 
> 
> And the Pakistani bus your trying desperately to make fun of is one that tourists come from far away lands to see, some get their cars painted like that others buy the whole damn bus and take it back with them. But of course, I can't expect you to understand these exquisite beauties.



We doesnt have 'metro bus',we calle it BRTS.We have metro rail networks.


----------



## gslv mk3

Talon said:


> You sure about the nothing? Seriously get out of your village and explore the world



These are from international manufacturers like Volvo,Scania,Mercedes Benz etc.So I guess what he said is true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Talon said:


> yea take our traditional ones and show us your new ones very fair indeed
> 
> Not sure how you missed the Lahore metro bus in your search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or our inter city buses like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karchi CNG bus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you can google the rest



Intercity











Intracity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acid rain

Says who??


----------



## krash

INDIC said:


> We don't have metro buses in India.



You do know that Metro Bus = Bus Rapid Transit (BRT)? Or do you just type anything and everything here and then wish weally weally hard on the bwight spwakling stars for it to become true?

http://tripp.iitd.ernet.in/delhibrts/brts/brtfaq/brtincities.pdf



gslv mk3 said:


> We doesnt have 'metro bus',we calle it BRTS.We have metro rail networks.



Oh ok ok....you mean how Obama doesn't have a wiener but instead a pecker, not a shlong or a dong either, could also become the Apollo 13 if he chose but to call it that?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

krash said:


> You do know that Metro Bus = Bus Rapid Transit (BRT)? Or do you just type anything and everything here and then wish weally weally hard on the bwight spwakling stars for it to become true?
> 
> http://tripp.iitd.ernet.in/delhibrts/brts/brtfaq/brtincities.pdf



We don't call BRTS as metro bus in India, metro simply means metro rail.


----------



## krash

INDIC said:


> We don't call BRTS as metro bus in India, metro simply means metro rail.


You can call it Cthulhu's personal choo choo train and it would still remain = metro bus = BRT = BRTS = RBT. Jeez man, this is getting embarrassing for me too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

krash said:


> You can call it *Cthulhu's* personal choo choo train and it would still remain = metro bus = BRT = BRTS = RBT. Jeez man, this is getting embarrassing for me too.



What is that? I never heard anyone calling BRTS as metro.


----------



## krash

INDIC said:


> What is that? I never heard anyone calling BRTS as metro.


The Americans and the Turks call it the Metro Bus too, the Colombians call it Transmilenio and Metroplús, the Mexicans call it Macrobús, the Peruvians call it Metropolitano, quite a few other people call it quite a few other things. Time to get out of India and realize that there's a whole new beautiful world out there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

Desertfalcon said:


> I haven't read through every post but was curious as to what city most *Pakistanis think is the most beautiful*. I've heard that Lahore is. Is there a consensus on a particular city?


Unfortunately the thread is for "*capital city*"

Secondly, the survey isnt done on Pakistani people otherwise we would have put Lahore in as "capital of Punjab" and Karachi as the "capital of Sindh" in as well 

The thread basically shows that Indians cant digest the survey  so they start comparing transportation systems as though they have something to do with beauty...


----------



## Dubious

To this :


Talon said:


> *You sure about the nothing? *Seriously get out of your village and explore the world



You reply this:



gslv mk3 said:


> *These are from international manufacturers like Volvo,Scania,Mercedes Benz* etc.So I guess what he said is true.


 So why not local manufactures? Everything beats that? Or were you saying that the buses in every other city in the world (since you said nothing beats Indian buses) uses khatara buses? Man what did you even mean by that?


----------



## illusion8

Talon said:


> To this :
> 
> 
> You reply this:
> 
> So why not local manufactures? Everything beats that? Or were you saying that the buses in every other city in the world (since you said nothing beats Indian buses) uses khatara buses? Man what did you even mean by that?



All those companies manufacture locally.

OT: A 13 page tread on a list made by a fanboi? this top ten site is the same one that listed Pakistan's ISI as the No.1 agency in the world as well. I am sure there will be other Pakistan No.1's on that site or will come up in the future.


----------



## Dubious

illusion8 said:


> All those companies manufacture locally.
> 
> OT: A 13 page tread on a list made by a fanboi? this top ten site is the same one that listed Pakistan's ISI as the No.1 agency in the world as well. I am sure there will be other Pakistan No.1's on that site or will come up in the future.


Well dont get jealous now


----------



## illusion8

Talon said:


> Well dont get jealous now



Not jealous, just


----------



## SQ8

illusion8 said:


> Not jealous, just


What are you wowed about? Indians declare the Dehli metro something close to a maglev.. BD thinks its garment factories are number 1.. only the Sri Lankans have failed to be louder in their claims of being number 1. 

All those under British rule(or rather all those who are not part of the first world) declare their creations and property number 1 in the world regardless of any clue as to feel some satisfaction regarding their otherwise piss poor stature.


----------



## Dubious

Oscar said:


> What are you wowed about? Indians declare the Dehli metro something close to a maglev.. BD thinks its garment factories are number 1.. only the Sri Lankans have failed to be louder in their claims of being number 1.
> 
> All those under British rule(or rather all those who are not part of the first world) declare their creations and property number 1 in the world *regardless of any clue as to feel some satisfaction regarding their otherwise piss poor stature*.


 Very strange coming from you considering you are in USA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illusion8

Oscar said:


> What are you wowed about?* Indians declare the Dehli metro something close to a maglev.*. BD thinks its garment factories are number 1.. only the Sri Lankans have failed to be louder in their claims of being number 1.
> 
> All those under British rule(or rather all those who are not part of the first world) declare their creations and property number 1 in the world regardless of any clue as to feel some satisfaction regarding their otherwise piss poor stature.



I don't think so, and even if some Indian who doesn't know what a maglev is does that than there are plenty to correct him.


----------



## SQ8

illusion8 said:


> I don't think so, and even if some Indian who doesn't know what a maglev is does that than there are plenty to correct him.



Correct him where? Here? I doubt that the majority have the personal honestly to do so.. and I dont need proof for it.


----------



## illusion8

Oscar said:


> Correct him where? Here? I doubt that the majority have the personal honestly to do so.. and I dont need proof for it.



I have seen multiple threads here on the Delhi metro, have seen numerous articles, videos on youtube and some comments on it - haven't come across any Indians claiming it to be the best or "No.1" in the world, this while we have had metro trains for decades.


----------



## SQ8

illusion8 said:


> I have seen multiple threads here on the Delhi metro, have seen numerous articles, videos on youtube and some comments on it - haven't come across any Indians claiming it to be the best or "No.1" in the world, this while we have had metro trains for decades.


The metro is an example. I am talking about anything that seems an achievement. And I do remember a news video from an Indian Channel claiming that it the best. Its inherent nature.


----------



## illusion8

Oscar said:


> The metro is an example. I am talking about anything that seems an achievement. And I do remember a news video from an Indian Channel claiming that it the best. Its inherent nature.



I agree - but that doesn't mean that I shouldn't correct a factually incorrect list about a "No.1" that's in front of me.


----------



## krash

illusion8 said:


> I agree - but that doesn't mean that I shouldn't correct a factually incorrect list about a "No.1" that's in front of me.



A man who wants to argue something as subjective as beauty on facts is either a moron or has really bad grammar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saiful Islam

Islamabad is a beautiful city and it's nothing new to me, when I first looked at Islamabad I thought this couldn't be a Pakistani city, not in a bad way, just being a city in South Asia I'd expect tonnes of pollution in the air but that isn't the case. The city is well organized and the air looks very clear, the best city in South Asia, definitely. It reminds me of some of the northern cities in the UK, a balanced level of concrete and greenery, except the cities in England are ugly lol...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acid rain

krash said:


> A man who wants to argue something as subjective as beauty on facts is either a moron or has really bad grammar.



LOL, the morons are the guys who went on to make out a top ten list and the one who took that for a fact and made a thread of it for discussion.


----------



## krash

acid rain said:


> LOL, the morons are the guys who went on to make out a top ten list and the one who took that for a fact and made a thread of it for discussion.



Coming from the imbecile who could not be bothered to go through the posts and see if anyone actually took the list for a fact and made a thread on it or something else. I don't blame you, you're obviously compensating for something in your posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Oscar said:


> The metro is an example. I am talking about anything that seems an achievement. And I do remember a news video from an Indian Channel claiming that it the best. Its inherent nature.



Well its certainly one among the best .The work standards are high ,they complete projects ahead of schedule & there are only a few MRTS systems that are profit generating.But oh I guess its inherent nature of Pakistanis to belittle any Indian achievement.



Talon said:


> So why not local manufactures? Everything beats that? Or were you saying that the buses in every other city in the world (since you said nothing beats Indian buses) uses khatara buses? Man what did you even mean by that?



Local manufacturers are also competing with Volvo/MB/Scanias in the market.Well here is a Tata hybrid bus in Service in Madrid-http://www.tatahispano.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/hibrido-TML_25-agosto-20111-1024x768.jpg

Did I say 'buses in every other city in the world are khatara'?I said we now have the best in the world,comparable with other cities of the world.You were boasting by posting pics of 1990s designed Daewoo/Hino buses.Did it hurt your ego when an Indian member posted the pic of modern Volvo low entry buses?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistanisage

what makes Isloo so awesome are the Mountains and the lush green Terrain as the backdrop.

Eat your heart out Indians.

I have been told by Indians in Islamabad that the embassy staff begs for extensions.

The charm of Islamabad and good old Pakistani Hospitality can make you a big time fan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan21

Pakistanisage said:


> What makes Isloo so awesome is the Mountains and the lush green Terrain as the backdrop.
> 
> Eat your heart out Indians.
> 
> I have been told by Indians in Islamabad that the embassy staff begs for extensions.
> 
> The charm of Islamabad and good old Pakistani Hospitality can make you a big time fan.


Nobody is denying Islamabad's beauty. I am myself a fan of it just by hearing how awesome it is from my fellow Pakistanis in Canada. No one is jealous of it. Secondly comparing Delhi to Islamabad is not right. Delhi might not as pretty as Islamabad but is far ahead when it comes to infrastructure and development and economic activity.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

krash said:


> Oh ok ok....you mean how Obama doesn't have a wiener but instead a pecker, not a shlong or a dong either, could also become the Apollo 13 if he chose but to call it that?



OK,Lahore has a BRTS while Delhi has an MRTS & a BRTS to supplement it.Do you understand it now?Time to get out of Pakistan and realize that there's a whole new beautiful world out there.


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Those who haven't been to Islamabad have no idea of what the thread title means.

So instead of trolling the thread, please go do something useful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

gslv mk3 said:


> OK,Lahore has a BRTS while Delhi has an MRTS & a BRTS to supplement it.Do you understand it now?Time to get out of Pakistan and realize that there's a whole new beautiful world out there.



Were you deprived of oxygen for like an hour when you were born? Do you even know what the argument was about?

Also, I don't believe it's anything impressive but I've been travelling the world since before I could walk. So it's safe to say that I've seen the world, you know, the one which you see in pictures and suddenly believe that you know everything about? Oh and the 'whole new beautiful world out there' is shamed many a times by my Pakistan, not that you would know anything about either of them.


----------



## gslv mk3

krash said:


> Were you deprived of oxygen for like an hour when you were born? Do you even know what the argument was about?
> 
> Also,* I don't believe it's anything impressive *but I've been travelling the world since before I could walk. So it's safe to say that I've seen the world, you know, the one which you see in pictures and suddenly *believe that you know everything about*? Oh and the *'whole new beautiful world out there' is shamed many a times by my Pakistan*, not that you would know anything about either of them.



Usual BS arguments.Yeah right,comeback when you have a decent MRTS system.


----------



## krash

gslv mk3 said:


> Usual BS arguments.Yeah right,comeback when you have a decent MRTS system.



2 hours!?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

krash said:


> 2 hours!?



What? more like 2 decades :


----------



## livingdead

Top ten is a joke and similar thread about ISI and pakistani achievements have been opened as threads here.
That does not take away the fact that city is very clean and has natural beauty and very well maintained. Would like to visit.


----------



## Dubious

gslv mk3 said:


> Local manufacturers are also competing with Volvo/MB/Scanias in the market.Well here is a Tata hybrid bus in Service in Madrid-http://www.tatahispano.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/hibrido-TML_25-agosto-20111-1024x768.jpg
> 
> Did I say 'buses in every other city in the world are khatara'?*I said we now have the best in the world,comparable with other cities of the world. *


I can quote you to show how your lying...



gslv mk3 said:


> You were boasting by posting pics of 1990s designed Daewoo/Hino buses.Did it hurt your ego when an Indian member posted the pic of modern Volvo low entry buses?



As for the last line it seems the opposite coz you chose to write it while I didnt....There is boasting and then there is correcting an Indian who was producing misleding information!


45'22' said:


> even if you are comparing latest ones.....*nothing beats Indian buses*


 I was talking about this post when you inturrupted

with this statement:



gslv mk3 said:


> These are from international manufacturers like Volvo,Scania,Mercedes Benz etc.So I guess* what he said is true.*





karan21 said:


> Nobody is denying Islamabad's beauty. I am myself a fan of it just by hearing how awesome it is from my fellow Pakistanis in Canada. No one is jealous of it. Secondly comparing Delhi to Islamabad is not right. *Delhi might not as pretty as Islamabad but is far ahead when it comes to infrastructure and development and economic activity*.


Did you by any chance saw the thread title? It is based on beauty not development or modern infrastructure which is the basis of Indians trolling on this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Talon said:


> I can quote you to show how your lying...



What?Tata hybrid bus in Service in Madrid & we now have one of the the best in the world,comparable with other cities of the world.




> As for the last line it seems the opposite coz you chose to write it while I didnt....There is boasting and then there is correcting an Indian who was producing misleding information!
> I was talking about this post when you inturrupted



What he said is true,they are among the best in the world-Volvo,Scania,Mercedes Benz & Tata Hispanos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LifeH2O

bit.ly/1dHN0DI
Above list is whole lot better and you have to struggle a lot too to make Islamabad reach 2nd position. What the hell is so wrong with Paris or the capitals full with trees, big sea and other nature stuff that they are not on 2nd position in that list. Most of the retards with such list have posted the picture of computerized Centaurus Tower which is not complete yet.


----------



## TM de Chaudhary

I think you people should go to google and watch the 2.2 megapixel panaroma of Islamabad and then comment.........


Indians ki jali to hum kia karein


----------



## Winchester

Its beautiful alright 
perhaps the most in South Asia 
but lets not kid ourselves about the 2nd most beautiful in the world part !

also again a thread with nothing to do with India gets polluted by them


----------



## Max Pain

Somebody show this thread to the makes of that show called Homeland.
they portrayed islamabad as some ****hole

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

the joke is yet to die !


----------

